# Gutloading & Fish Flakes



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been using T-Rex's Calcium Plus pellets for gutloading and am soon to reach the bottom of the bottle! I've noticed people are using fish flakes (amongst other things), and was wondering, are fish-flakes all different or are they pretty much of muchness?


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I cant compare them to anything but they are full of goodness.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't feed my Reptiles fish flakes so I wouldn't feed my crickets/locusts it either lol


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

if you look at the ingredients on the tubs of flakes it should tell you exactly whats inside them...i go for ones that contain d3.my crix love it and prefer to go for this first before any veg...i still offer veg to the crix so they can still get water out of it or you will end up with dead crix.
crickets can be gut loaded with fish flakes with no ill effect to your reptiles.


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

Same here weeminx i have used tropical fish flakes since the beginning , the crix love em , cant say the same for the locusts , they dont seem to eat it .........
I was also told to get the tropical fish flakes NOT the gold fish flakes they dont contain as much vitamins as the tropical dont know if anyone was told the same


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ive seen the locusts take a taste of the flakes but would rather have the fresh veg.
im not sure what the goldfish flakes contains as i only ever use tropical flakes or coy carp pellets as these are the ones i have found have got loads of good stuff in it.
ive noticed that if i squish a cricket its full of the flakes which to me means its full of good stuff.ive also noticed that my crix loves eating the dusting calcium and minerals its all good if theyeating all this good stuff means the reps are getting a really nice cricket full of good stuff.yum yum: victory:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I was looking at this tbh, although it doesn't state any nutritional information:

450 GRAMME PACK OF POND FLAKES FISH FOOD on eBay, also Koi Pond Fish, Ponds Water Features, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 11-Jan-08 17:50:07 GMT)

I do have carp pellets but, they're going to be high in oil content so mightn't be too good! :lol2: Plus they're not exactly cheap!


----------

